# Секвестрированная грыжа L5-S1



## Gollana (12 Авг 2021)

Добрый день, 17 июля у меня произошло обострение. Я занималась спортом, неудачно подняла левую ногу и её защемило. 3 дня была сильная боль от поясницы до стопы, вызывала скорую, кололи кеторол с дексиметазоном, на время отпускало. Потом как пришла в себя, пошла к неврологу, он сделал мне 4 сеанса иголок плюс 4 блокады с кеторлом,  дексаметазон и лидокаином. Также пропила 5 дней мовалис, 10 дней мидокалм, омез. Становилось лучше, но утром боль возвращалась. Боль начиналась в ягодице,  пульсирующая, усиливающаяся, которая распространялась до колена. Лечение осложняется тем, что у меня маленький ребёнок, год и 4 месяца, я все ещё кормлю его грудью. Отучить пока не получается,  сильно привязан ко мне, если не дам грудь, у него начинается истерика. Он может плакать очень долго, пока не получит свое. Поэтому мне невролог не назначал уколы сильные.  Потом врач решил направить меня на мрт, а сам ушёл в отпуск до 17 августа.  Мрт показало наличие секвестрированной грыжи, что повергло меня в сильнейший шок. Ещё доктор, которая делала заключение сказала,  что надо опериророваться. К чему честно говоря не готова вообще. У меня дети, есть ещё дочь 12 лет, мне не с кем их оставить.
После мрт я поехала к нейрохирургу через знакомых в Пироговском центре на первомайской. Он сказал,  что операция показана, но не агитировал. Сказал,  как надоест лечиться, приходить на операцию.  Также он посмотрел мрт, и сказал, что грыжа большая, больше, чем написано в заключении. Через несколько дней я поехала к другому нейрохирургу, он сказал,  что нужно пробовать консервативное лечение и что на самом деле на снимке большой отек, грыжа не такая большая. Также ходила к другому неврологу, он запутал, что грыжа перекроет весь канал и меня экстренно отвезёт, что лучше щас идти на операцию. Так как мой врач невролог в отпуске еще, а таблетки те уже пропила, начала пить самостоятельно ксефокам 3 р в день по 8 мг и неромидин 3 раза в день и омез. Ксефокам помогает. Днем болей почти нет, они начинаются под утро в основном с бедра, пульсирующая боль, которая усиливается. С самого начала болезни лежу на аппликаторе кузнецова и делаю лфк. Становится легче. Есть небольшое онементе в задней поверхности бедра, сильнее в голени и больше всего в стопе,  где мизинец и рядом палец. Могу стоять и ходить на пытках и носках,  но слабость в левой ноге все равно есть. Иногда болит в пояснице слева. Также последний невролог меня направил на лфк, там пока назначили иглы. И ещё назначат физиопроцедуры после заключения гинеколога.  К гинеколога и на узи малого таза в воскресенье. К своему неврологу пойду в следующий вторник. Возможнл немного сумбурно рассказ, в голове столько мыслей. Подскажите,  пожалуйста, сколько можно пить ксефокам? Могли бы вы посмотреть мои снимки,  действительно ли там такая большая грыжа? Мрт был открытого типа, так как у меня клаустрофобия и я немного шевелилась. Как убрать утреннюю пульсирующую боль? Она означает, что корешок ещё сдавлен? Мне нужно максимально быстро восстановиться,  так как у меня дети и особенно маленький,  он требует повышенного ухода и внимания. И ещё дело в том,  что меня лечили не от грыжи,  с от седалищного нерва. И получается толком и не было никакого лечения. Сможет ли она сама уменьшиться? Когда можно делать следующее мрт?



Вот ещё снимки



Ещё снимки




Заключение
Ещё хотела дополнить, днем хожу нормально, почти не болит, только по задней поверхности голени тянет немного. И когда стою или сижу, начинается боль в бедра и пояснице. Сидеть могу, но минут 10. Прихрамываю немного. Нужно ли ходить или лучше лежать? При ходьбе дискомфорта почти нет.


----------



## La murr (12 Авг 2021)

@Gollana, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Gollana (12 Авг 2021)

@La murr, хорошо, спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2021)

> Могу ли я пока не делать операцию?


Можете.
Тему про показания к операции нашли?



> Действительно ли такая большая грыжа или там отек? Есть ли секвестр?


Грыжа , секвестр и отёк.



> Как долго можно принимать ксефокам?


Чем меньше, тем лучше. После еды. С омезом на ночь. Поговорите с врачом о приеме Детралекса и замене НПВП на препараты типа Габапентина. Помните про грудное кормление.



> Нужно ли пить нейромидин?


При слабости, да.



> Можно ли много ходить?


Конечно. Но  только сколько нужно. А не специально много через боль. Это не лечит.



> Если есть утренние боли, значит корешок все ещё сдавлен?


Конечно. Там ещё есть и вена.



> Как это исправить? Буду очень благодарна, спасибо.


Если хотите быстрого решения – операция. Боли уйдут сразу, опасность уйдёт сразу, восстановительный период отписаться до трёх. 
Но есть свой процент осложнений от операции, и есть выбор процент осложнений после операции.
Всё остальное это время, время от трёх до 12 месяцев. Лучше ходи что в это время ещё и лечить – ускоряя процесс рассасывания – резорбции грыжи. Но даже если вы сумеете все это время прожить просто без обострения, то есть без подвижности в пораженном сегменте, то процесс самовыздоровления никто не отменял и в большинстве случаев все будет хорошо.
Все зависит именно от способности создать условия – прежде всего покой для пораженного сегмента.
Сейчас разворачивается прецедент, когда пациентка после двух месяцев домашнего лечения вышла на новую работу, естественно довела грыжу до тех размеров, когда уже терпеть боль невозможно.
Поэтому так много зависит не только от того, какая у Вас грыжа, но и как Вам удастся сформировать лечение.


----------



## Gollana (13 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое,  что отвечаете. 
Да, показания про операции нашла. Этот форум теперь у меня первый стоит в избранных, читаю с утра до вечера.
Про ксефокам я уточнила на сайте e-lactanciya.org, у него низкий риск. 
А для чего Детралекс?
Я перепутала нейромидин с нейробидионом,  витаминами. От них есть толк? Продолжать их пить?
А грыжа у меня большая? 12 мм? 
Скажите пожалуйста, если все так операция,  нужно ли ставить имплант вместо поражённого диска? Нейрохирург из центра Пирогова сказал, что они очень дорогие,  примерно 500 тысяч, и есть сложности с ними. Они врастают и потом их сложно достать. 
Какие ещё лекарства мне нужно принимать? Если перейду на габапентин и детралекс с ксефокама?

Спасибо вам большое!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2021)

Gollana написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое,  что отвечаете.
> Да, показания про операции нашла. Этот форум теперь у меня первый стоит в избранных, читаю с утра до вечера.
> Про ксефокам я уточнила на сайте e-lactanciya.org, у него низкий риск.
> А для чего Детралекс?


Венозный застой. Решает врач.



Gollana написал(а):


> Я перепутала нейромидин с нейробидионом,  витаминами. От них есть толк? Продолжать их пить?


Продолжать.



Gollana написал(а):


> А грыжа у меня большая? 12 мм?


Не важен размер. Важно давит или нет.



Gollana написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста, если все так операция,  нужно ли ставить имплант вместо поражённого диска?


Не вижу показания.



Gollana написал(а):


> Нейрохирург из центра Пирогова сказал, что они очень дорогие,  примерно 500 тысяч, и есть сложности с ними. Они врастают и потом их сложно достать.


Их не достают.



Gollana написал(а):


> Какие ещё лекарства мне нужно принимать? Если перейду на габапентин


При постоянной боли. А ее же нет!


----------



## Gollana (13 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответы! Боли нет, если пью лекарства. А если не пью, то они есть, не такие конечно сильные как в начале, но имеются. Тянет например голень или прострелы иногда бывают в пояснице или бедро ноет. Но даже если я пью лекарства, есть всегда утренняя боль в виде дергания нерва в бедре. Почему именно утром? И что все таки пить? Или этих лекарств будет достаточно? Я имею ввиду габапентин,  нейробидион.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2021)

Утром, потому что ночью усиливается отёк и увеличивается вена. Она тоже может давать боль. Именно поэтому кроме препаратов от боли и витаминов, в таких случаях я назначаю сосудистая – венозные препараты. Поговорите с врачом.


----------



## Gollana (13 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо,  спасибо


----------



## Gollana (17 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин,
ситуация на сегодняшний день такая. В воскресенье 15 го августа ходила на узи малого таза, потом к гинекологу за заключением. В итоге на узи нашли кисту левого яичника, скорее всего, рассосётся,  но надо ждать 2 месяца. И соответственно не все физиопроцедуры мне можно делать.  В итоге реабилитолог назначила магнитно лазерную терапию 5 сеансов, иглоукалывание 6 сеансов, но по методике суджок и лфк 10 занятий. Млт и иглы делаю, особо не вижу улучшений. Лфк начну с понедельника скорее всего, пока с ребёнком сложно распределять процедуры. Как считаете,  эти процедуры эффективны? Млт и иглы? Действительно ли при кисте яичника можно только эти процедуры назначать?
Состояние на сегодня - вчера ксефокам не пила вообще,  было хорошо,  не болело ничего. Сегодня дергало в ноге, в пояснице были покалывания и как будто нога стала слабее и хромота опять вернулась. Сделала вечером дома лфк и полежала на кузнецове,  стало лучше. 
Сегодня ходила к своему неврологу.  Он назначил акроксию 1 раз в день 14 дней. Габапентин по схеме месяц и неромидин 3 раза в день месяц. Омез не назначил,  нужен ли он?
Рефлекс у левой ноги отсутствует,  если бить сзади над пяткой. На носок и пятку встать могу.
Как считаете, правильно ли назначено лечение?
Также говорили с ним про терафлекс,  но он его не написал. Нужен ли?
Также врач сказал,  что нужно носить корсет 2 часа в день. Но у меня мышцы и так отрофированы,  а с корсетом ещё хуже будет,  как считаете носить или нет?

Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2021)

Gollana написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин,
> ситуация на сегодняшний день такая. В воскресенье 15 го августа ходила на узи малого таза, потом к гинекологу за заключением. В итоге на узи нашли кисту левого яичника, скорее всего, рассосётся,  но надо ждать 2 месяца. И соответственно не все физиопроцедуры мне можно делать.  В итоге реабилитолог назначила магнитно лазерную терапию 5 сеансов, иглоукалывание 6 сеансов, но по методике суджок и лфк 10 занятий. Млт и иглы делаю, особо не вижу улучшений. Лфк начну с понедельника скорее всего, пока с ребёнком сложно распределять процедуры. Как считаете,  эти процедуры эффективны?


Свой процент эффективности есть у всего.



Gollana написал(а):


> Млт и иглы? Действительно ли при кисте яичника можно только эти процедуры назначать?


Решение за врачом.



Gollana написал(а):


> Состояние на сегодня - вчера ксефокам не пила вообще,  было хорошо,  не болело ничего. Сегодня дергало в ноге, в пояснице были покалывания и как будто нога стала слабее и хромота опять вернулась. Сделала вечером дома лфк и полежала на кузнецове,  стало лучше.


Вот и хорошо.



Gollana написал(а):


> Сегодня ходила к своему неврологу.  Он назначил акроксию 1 раз в день 14 дней. Габапентин по схеме месяц и неромидин 3 раза в день месяц. Омез не назначил,  нужен ли он?


Обычно прикрываем Аркоксию Омезом.
Сочетание габапентина и нейромидина надо проверять, часто второе усиливает боль .



Gollana написал(а):


> Рефлекс у левой ноги отсутствует,  если бить сзади над пяткой.


И не нужен.



Gollana написал(а):


> На носок и пятку встать могу.


Отлично.



Gollana написал(а):


> Как считаете, правильно ли назначено лечение?


Не могу вмешаться, стандартно.



Gollana написал(а):


> Также говорили с ним про терафлекс,  но он его не написал. Нужен ли?


Нет.



Gollana написал(а):


> Также врач сказал,  что нужно носить корсет 2 часа в день. Но у меня мышцы и так отрофированы,  а с корсетом ещё хуже будет,  как считаете носить или нет?


Носят, если болит или если надо работать.
Если работать, то каждые два часа надо делать перерыв, снимать минут на 15. А для мышц нужна гимнастика, а не отсутствие корсета.


----------



## Gollana (18 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое, что отвечаете. Скажите,  пожалуйста,  может ли секвестр куда то ниже упасть? Иногда появляется какое то давление в области копчика, не боль, но неприятно. Это может быть секвестр, который туда упал? И мне надо срочно бояться, что скоро начну писать и какать в штаны? Или я глупость щас пишу? Спасибо))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Авг 2021)

Gollana написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое, что отвечаете. Скажите,  пожалуйста,  может ли секвестр куда то ниже упасть?


Может. Но редко.



Gollana написал(а):


> Иногда появляется какое то давление в области копчика, не боль, но неприятно. Это может быть секвестр, который туда упал?


Нет.



Gollana написал(а):


> И мне надо срочно бояться, что скоро начну писать и какать в штаны? Или я глупость щас пишу? Спасибо))


Не будет.


----------



## Gollana (18 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо)


----------



## Gollana (26 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день, такой вопрос. Я вспомнила,  что когда мне невролог делал блокаду в области поясницы,  у меня ещё не было онемения в ноге. Как только он сделал укол, я почувствовала боль и резко нога стала неметь от бедра и дальше. Скажите, может ли быть такое, что виною онемения стал укол? Может невролог неправильно его сделал и попал прямо в нерв?
И ещё один вопрос, нейромидин восстанавливает нерв? Проходит ли от него онемение?
Спасибо!

@Доктор Ступин, и ещё такой момент.
Я сегодня ездила на консультацию к горожанину а.в. в боткинскую больницу, заведующему нейрохирургия,  он посмотрел мрт и сказал,  что операция нужна 100%. Что у меня сейчас уже наблюдается корешвковые выпадения,  и это плохо. Т..е. следующая стадия это отказ органов таза. Онемение может не пройти, если я хожу с этим больше 2месяцев. У меня пока месяц,и шанс есть. И получается лечение, которое назначил невролог,и физио и лфк, все коту под хвост? Как думаете, надо ли сделать мрт сейчас? Чтобы посмотреть динамику ? Что то там может измениться за 1,5 месяца?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2021)

Gollana написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, добрый день, такой вопрос. Я вспомнила,  что когда мне невролог делал блокаду в области поясницы,  у меня ещё не было онемения в ноге. Как только он сделал укол, я почувствовала боль и резко нога стала неметь от бедра и дальше. Скажите, может ли быть такое, что виною онемения стал укол? Может невролог неправильно его сделал и попал прямо в нерв?
> И ещё один вопрос, нейромидин восстанавливает нерв? Проходит ли от него онемение?
> Спасибо!


Виной онемение может, но тогда была бы сперва острая боль до крика в момент введения. Так что, не получается. А просто онемение после укола - признак попадания лекарства куда надо.



Gollana написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, и ещё такой момент.
> Я сегодня ездила на консультацию к горожанину а.в. в боткинскую больницу, заведующему нейрохирургия,  он посмотрел мрт и сказал,  что операция нужна 100%. Что у меня сейчас уже наблюдается корешвковые выпадения,  и это плохо. Т..е. следующая стадия это отказ органов таза. Онемение может не пройти, если я хожу с этим больше 2месяцев. У меня пока месяц,и шанс есть. И получается лечение, которое назначил невролог,и физио и лфк, все коту под хвост? Как думаете, надо ли сделать мрт сейчас? Чтобы посмотреть динамику ? Что то там может измениться за 1,5 месяца?


Только Вам решать.


----------



## Gollana (26 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо


----------



## Gollana (30 Сен 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день, прошла 1 курс лечения в клинике ткачевп епифанова. Сразу после лечения начались небольшие боли в ягодице,  жжение под ягодицей,  тянутся боль в бедре, иногда прострелы в бедре, в икру немного отдает. И распространенилось онемение до левой промежности по задней поверхности и с внутренней стороны. Так продолжалось примерно неделю. Сейчас боли стали утихать. Сделала мрт. Секвестр уменьшился на 3 мм,  в остальном без изменений вроде бы. Но сравнивая снимки августа и сейчас, кажется что грыжа стала менее объёмной и меньше давит на корешок и канал. 
Я принимаю габапентин 300-300-300. Вчера увеличила вечернюю дозу до 600. Сегодня отметила небольшое упущение мочи. Пока один раз. Может ли быть как побочка от габапентина? Или пора на операцию все таки собираться и скоро все окажет вообще? Вот мои снимки и заключение августа и сентября. Что скажете?

Август

 

Сентябрь


----------



## Лейлуша (13 Ноя 2021)

@Gollana, здравствуйте,как обстоят ваши дела? У меня тоже самое((


----------



## Gollana (13 Ноя 2021)

@Лейлуша, добрый день,  чувствую себя хорошо. Болей почти нет. Завтра еду на контрольное мрт.


----------



## Лейлуша (14 Ноя 2021)

Gollana написал(а):


> @Лейлуша, добрый день,  чувствую себя хорошо. Болей почти нет. Завтра еду на контрольное мрт.


Удачи Вам


----------

